#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What's the worst thing that can happen to you on a trip?

## Bhavya

We all want happy travels but sometimes a dream holiday can turn into a nightmare. 
last year when me and my friends went for a trip to jaffna my friend had her hand bag stolen in a bus.she lost her wallet,driving license and national identity card.she had to make a police complaint and get new driving license and identity card. losing anything on a trip is always the worst.

what's the worst thing that's happened to you while traveling?

----------


## Dhiya

I have an unforgettable incident in a waterfall. Me and my friends went to bomburu ella falls. Suddenly, i jumped from a rock to another rock. Suddenly, I slipped and fallen down. Then, My chin was injured and i started to cry as a small child. Then, My friends make me crazy, but the blood runny for a long time. I worried a lot. Then, I got a bath at the falls and damnly I forgot the pain. But, That chin's mark still remaining my funniest day and unforgettable day.

----------


## Bhavya

> I have an unforgettable incident in a waterfall. Me and my friends went to bomburu ella falls. Suddenly, i jumped from a rock to another rock. Suddenly, I slipped and fallen down. Then, My chin was injured and i started to cry as a small child. Then, My friends make me crazy, but the blood runny for a long time. I worried a lot. Then, I got a bath at the falls and damnly I forgot the pain. But, That chin's mark still remaining my funniest day and unforgettable day.


This was a horrible yet funny incident, After all you got a symbol of this incident in your chin :Wink:

----------

